# Lightroom Beta 5 available now through June 30



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5 | photo management software beta - Adobe Labs

Lots of new cool features in my fave app - I can see myself using Photoshop less and less...

Adobe launches Lightroom 5 beta | Macworld

(Note: posting this because the thread Lawrence started "can't be found on the server" - some sort of board error)


----------

